

What's your preferences when you're booking online tours and tourist experiences? - tiagomvalente
https://bestworldtours.typeform.com/to/MnwQV4

======
tiagomvalente
We are designing a new concept for a aggregator platform about tourism (tours
& tourist experiences) - Best World Tours (bestworldtours.com).

Can you guys share your thoughts about that?

Feel free to share what comes to your mind, without any filter ;)

Big thanks!

